# things I like



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

It is rather challenging to make up 10 piss offs.
But listing ten things that I like is an easy task:

1. Getting up after having slept enough.
2. Making my daily exercises ( cause they make me laugh)
3. Sunny weather to go boating
4. Rainy weather for having an excuse to be halfhearted
5. Air
6. Trees
7. Cumulusclouds
8. Birds
9. Speeding 
10. Making up new technology in my mind
11. Surfing the internet
12. Thinking about how great my life will be without dp
13. Watching tv
14. Coke 
15. Talking seriously
16. Someone who is genuine
17. Looking into one's eyes if they are genuine
18. Kiss
19. Hug 
20. Honest smile
21. Playing the guitar
22. Playing the piano
23. Listening to music
24. Singing
25. Screeching
26. Being childish
27. Getting emails
28. Reading jokes

Wow, the things just pop up in my mind and I am not fast enough to write em down as quickly.
I have to stop the flow of thoughts now cause I can't concentrate on the screen anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Aw, I'm glad you posted the things you like. It's much more heart warming to read than the things you hate.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

by the way winston churchill use to drink a bottle of large whiskey everyday so no wonder he was anxious


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Winston Churchill is my idol


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

why is winston churchill your idol?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

The Americans at current only have George Bush to compare other leaders against, so why wouldnt you think Winston was the best thing to lead a country since sliced bread?(1) The man was at least capable of placing three words in a row and have them mean something.

Jokes aside, with a level of charisma and idolism from the public, he carried a country through a time of devistation and kept people in somewhat high spirits. He not only achieved this whilst suffering from the debilitating grip of anxiety and depression, but he also made public the then stigmatised topic of depression and making it an acceptable illness to suffer from.

We all need a little Winston Churchill inside of us.

_____________________________
(1) Sliced bread has never in fact lead a nation, but one would have to say it has a better chance of developing a foreign policy than all US efforts combined.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Winston was an awesome individual. I'm glad I looked like him when I was a baby.


----------

